
PORM: PHP ORM project - kiyanwang
http://porm-project.org/
======
smt88
1\. ORMs are bad. Don't use them.

2\. PHP has a billion ORMs, and some of them are just as simple as this. It
makes no sense to write another.

3\. No Composer compatibility, no support for PSR anything. This is PHP as it
was written in 2006. Get up-to-date.

